Ask HN: What's your favorite unofficial API? - rolstenhouse
======
rolstenhouse
One of my favorite hackathon projects was using an unofficial Robinhood API
([https://github.com/sanko/Robinhood](https://github.com/sanko/Robinhood)) to
ask Alexa how a current stock was doing. If it had increased over the last
year, I would ask Alexa to "purchase X shares of X stock".

Writing joke apps is a fun way to try out a new programming language and laugh
about it.

